# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Enquête hart- en vaatziekten

## lisiebers

Doe mee aan een onderzoek van de Rijksuniversiteit Groningen en win een VVV-bon ter waarde van 50 euro!
Het onderzoek bestaat uit een aantal korte teksten over hart- en vaatziekten en vragen met betrekking tot uw leefstijl. 

https://qtrial.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_b79H4I2zp3aDvVj

----------

